# FR: international volunteer programs manager



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour, j'ai toujours beaucoup de difficulté avec les prépositions en français. 

Comment traduiriez-vous "international volunteer programs manager" ? Ce poste consiste à gérer quelques programmes de bénévolat/volontariat international destinés à des jeunes universitaires. 

Au Canada on utilise souvent le terme "gestionnaire" pour "manager". "International volunteer programs manager" serait le titre du poste indiqué dans un curriculum vitae.

Voici mes tentatives : 

Gestionnaire des programmes de volontariat international ?

Gestionnaires de programmes de volontariat international ?

Je ne sais pas s'il faut employer DE ou DES dans ce contexte. 

Merci beaucoup !
SLS


----------



## quinoa

Je dirais "Gestionnaire des programmes de volontariat international", mais "gestionnaire de programme" s'il n'y a aucun complément après "programme", un peu comme si ce "programme" complète le métier par cette qualification.
En revanche dans la 1ère proposition "programme" est déjà lui-même complété par "de volontariat international", ce qui rend la complémentation très précise et limitée à un type de programme.
Je ne sais pas si c'est clair et si ça aide. Voir d'autres avis...


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme la personne ne gère sans doute pas *tous* les programmes de volontariat de la planète, mais seulement ceux d'une organisation donnée, je trouve _de_ plus adapté pour ma part *pour un CV*.

L'article défini (contracté avec la préposition _de_ en _des_) serait en revanche parfaitement adapté *pour la description d'un poste* au sein d'une telle organisation, car il s'agirait bien de tous les programmes gérés par cette organisation.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour quinoa et MC, merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.

Donc, si je comprends bien, gestionnaire DES programmes de volontariat international conviendrait mieux à ce contexte particulier (un CV), mais les deux options sont grammaticalement correctes, c'est-à-dire, vous ne seriez pas choqués si vous voyiez l'un ou l'autre  dans un CV ?

La préposition DE est le fléau de mon existence.

Merci beaucoup,
SLS


----------



## Maître Capello

ShineLikeStars said:


> Donc, si je comprends bien, gestionnaire DES programmes de volontariat international conviendrait mieux à ce contexte particulier (un CV)


Non, c'est le contraire. Pour un CV, je mettrais _de_ et non _des_.



> mais les deux options sont grammaticalement correctes, c'est-à-dire, vous ne seriez pas choqués si vous voyiez l'un ou l'autre dans un CV ?


Les deux options sont grammaticalement correctes, mais le sens est un peu différent, raison pour laquelle _des_ me dérangerait dans un CV.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Ah, ok je viens de relire ta réponse, MC. Merci pour cet éclaircissement.


Oui, j'aurais aussi dit "gestionnaire de" comme toi, mais je serais curieuse de savoir pourquoi Quinoa dirait gestionnaire DES.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour résumer :
_gestionnaire *de* programmes de volontariat international_ = manager of *(some)* international volunteer programs
_gestionnaire *des* programmes de volontariat international_ = manager of *all/the* international volunteer programs


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Merci beaucoup pour cet éclaircissement, MC.

En principe, je comprends cette explication, mais si on ne parle pas de tous les programmes *au monde *mais juste tous les programmes *de l'organisation en question*, est-ce que ce serait DES ou DE ?


----------



## Nicomon

Moi j'aurais écrit :  _gestionnaire des programmes de bénévolat international. _


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour Nicomon, merci beaucoup pour ta réponse ! Je serais curieuse de savoir pourquoi tu écrirais gestionnaire DES. Merci beaucoup,
SLS


----------



## olivier68

ShineLikeStars said:


> Merci beaucoup pour cet éclaircissement, MC.
> 
> En principe, je comprends cette explication, mais si on ne parle pas de tous les programmes *au monde *mais juste tous les programmes *de l'organisation en question*, est-ce que ce serait DES ou DE ?



Bonjour,

Relisez les explications de MC.
Si l'organisation en question a été très bien définie/cadrée auparavant, je pense que vous pouvez utiliser "des", au sens : "je suis gestionnaire de TOUS les programmes de CETTE organisation spécifique".
Si le cadrage dans cette organisation  n'a pas été clairement défini, il faut utiliser "de", au sens : "je suis gestionnaire de CERTAINS programmes de CETTE organisation"


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Merci pour votre réponse olivier68. Dans ce cas, comme il s'agit d'un titre dans un CV l'organisation en question n'a pas été définie auparavant. Si je comprends bien votre explication, ce serait mieux d'utiliser DE.


----------



## olivier68

C'est ce que je pense, effectivement. "des" implique ici une notion de complétude, "de" une notion plus restreinte. C'est exactement ce qu'a dit Maitre Capello en #7.


----------



## Nicomon

ShineLikeStars said:


> Je serais curieuse de savoir pourquoi tu écrirais gestionnaire DES


 Désolée, je n'étais plus en ligne.  Je répondais à cette question  :


> [...] mais juste *tous* les programmes *de l'organisation en question*, est-ce que ce serait DES ou DE ?


J'ai imaginé un CV traditionnel/chronologique de ce type
On n'y définit pas l'entreprise ; on précise le nom de l'employeur et les dates d'emploi.

S'il est/était chargé de la gestion de *tous* les programmes de bénévolat de l'entreprise je dirais *« des »*, même sur un CV.
S'il y a plusieurs gestionnaires et que cette personne gère/gérait *certains* programmes seulement, alors « de ».

En clair, je ne suis pas d'accord avec MC et olivier pour ce qui est de préférer « de » sur un CV.  Cela dit, « de » ne me choquerait pas.  
Sinon, dans le doute, mets une virgule. 

*Gestionnaire,  programmes de bénévolat international

*


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Nicomon post: 17507901 said:
			
		

> Gestionnaire, programmes de bénévolat international



Une idée géniale qui nous aide à contourner le problème ! 

Merci Nicomon et merci à vous tous pour votre aide. Il semble y avoir des avis divergents sur ce sujet.


----------

